# I get 23MPG



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

grapes87 said:


> Also, with most auto start/stop systems the car can still be in Drive.
> 
> With the D, to turn off the engine you have to place it in park. Not exactly the safest thing to do on the street.


I seem to recall the one I had read about had a manual transmission. I think the auto start/stop feature worked somehow off the clutch. That was another thing I wondered on since starters, even in a 335d, got a little delay to them. So wondered if they overcame that somehow.


----------



## midwest bmw (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmmm......

21.8 on my*just broken-in X5 35d


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

I've noticed that mine holds second gear too long, but only when the engine is cold. I usually manually upshift using the paddle, until the car warms up.


----------



## railroader (Apr 12, 2010)

grapes87 said:


> Also, with most auto start/stop systems the car can still be in Drive.
> 
> With the D, to turn off the engine you have to place it in park. Not exactly the safest thing to do on the street.


On my '10, I can shut down the engine in "N" _if_ the key fob is inserted.
If I'm running with the fob in my pocket, then it's just as you say-- the car must
be in "P" to shut down. It's just something I've observed in my car-- in the 2011's
perhaps is different? I think not though- because of the specific reason of sometimes
needing the car to be in neutral - allowing the wheels to roll with the engine off. 
Like being cable-pulled up onto a flatbed car carrier, or maybe when being chain-pulled through a car wash? 
It can be done with the fob inserted.


----------



## kmohan (Mar 2, 2005)

Go to manual mode and be aggressive in shifting up. Use your paddle shifter if you have one. Definitely will improve mileage by 2 - 5 mpg.

Regards
Krish Mohan


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

kmohan said:


> Go to manual mode and be aggressive in shifting up. Use your paddle shifter if you have one. Definitely will improve mileage by 2 - 5 mpg.
> 
> Regards
> Krish Mohan


Two things

1) On my last fill-up my calculated MPG was approx 25.2 MPG. Avg speed was 22.1 MPH.

I try to be aggressive on the up-shifts but the computer frequently ignores me, even when in manual mode.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

25.2 MPG with an average speed of 22.1 MPH sounds about right if not much better than what I'd ever get. I routinely would see 27-28 MPG with 29-30 MPH average speeds.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> 25.2 MPG with an average speed of 22.1 MPH sounds about right if not much better than what I'd ever get. I routinely would see 27-28 MPG with 29-30 MPH average speeds.


+1 I get about same readings as snipe. And with such low speeds manual gear changing wouldnt help much either.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I filled my tank for the first time last Friday. I reset the odometer at delivery, car had 25.2 miles on it. When I filled up it had 427 miles on it and I put 13.2 gallons in the tank. I don't know if the tank was completely full when I took delivery but the gauge did read Full. It will take at least a week to use 3/4 of a tank but I plan to fill up again next Monday on my way to work. On several short interstate trips I have reset my trip meter and according to the OBC I have gotten between 34 and 39 mpg at a steady 65-70 mph.


----------

